# Showpiece fish for a 30 gallon



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys I was just looking for suggestions for a nice "centerpiece" type fish. It would need to be a community fish, capable of living in a planted 30 gallon with harlequin rasbora's and two german blue rams and corys. Thanks in advance for any/all ideas.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a couple of black lace angelfish in a 29g and when mature, they were certainly "centerpiece" fish. I have also used Pearl Gouramis as my centerpiece fish, although once in a while the males can get a little grouchy with one another.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

In my opinion I would not use Angel fish as they need more room and need to be in a groups unless they are a breeding pair. What is your ph and hardness then maybe I can give you some ideas.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*German Blues??*



Backer said:


> Hey guys I was just looking for suggestions for a nice "centerpiece" type fish. It would need to be a community fish, capable of living in a planted 30 gallon with harlequin rasbora's and two german blue rams and corys. Thanks in advance for any/all ideas.


I didn't see that fish in the profiles. What is a German Blue Ram? Don't think I've seen it sold here. Okay, I see it's a Ciclid - I don't think of those as "community". Pretty fish.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

The German Blue Rams are great as a community fish they are not aggressive at all maybe a little territorial when they have fry but thats about it. If you read the profile and research them you will see that they are a dwarf cichlid and not like normal cichlids.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah I love my rams, I have a picture of one of them in this months photo competition  and yeah I'm thinking gourami's might be a good route.


----------

